# Stream Deck



## wcreed51 (Mar 9, 2019)

Great template for Sibelius!

https://www.scoringnotes.com/meta/notation-express/


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 9, 2019)

More info:

https://www.nycmusicservices.com/notation-express/

Currently Mac only, $29. Windows version will come soon


----------

